# Final decision...Trek vs. Bianchi



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I went and got a bike fit done last night at my LBS. Learned alot about bike geometry! And I'm going to pull the geometry up for my current cx bike to see where I'm at. 

of all the choices of bikes I was looking at, it came down to 3 that fit me perfectly. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/cyclocross/ion_cx/ion_cx/# 


http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/cyclocross/zurigo/ 

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/chili_con_crosso/ 


I liked the Salsa at first, but no it's kinda blah. Of the 3, the trek gives me the most versatility in the cockpit if i have to make any sort of adjustments (ie longer/short stem, etc). I can get that in the other two, but just not that much. Love the look of the bianchi, but I'm leaning more towards the Trek. 

partially I think because my LBS sells them. I'd have to drive 44 miles into FFX, va to pick up the Bianchi which is the closest shop.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

I'm loving my Trek Ion cx. It does have a tapered steerer which the Bianchi doesn't. It also has pressfit bearings, not sure if the Bianchi does. I've not ridden a Bianchi cross bike but their road bikes ride well... Which one do you like the look of best?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Those Ions are nice. That would be my choice. The CCC would be a close second with the versatility of the rear dropouts. Bianchi a distant 3rd.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

the trek is growing on me more and more. having slept on it overnight I'm thinking it might be my 1st choice. not to mention their reputation, customer service, warranty claims. etc....


----------



## Fusternc (Jul 21, 2011)

The Trek and the Bianchi are nice looking for sure. I would probably go with Bianchi if it were my wallet though. Just a little more pizaaz, comparably equipped it seems and $300 less IIRC. I'm sure any would serve you well.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

actually they are within $100 of each other. checked the price at both shops. Bianchi is listed at $1599 and the Trek at $1699 or there about.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, love my Cronus. However, there's just something about those Italian bikes. They look like they're moving even though they're sitting still.

The thing I always point out when people compare Trek's cross bikes with other cross bikes, is the Treks come with a crown mounted brake stop which significantly helps with brake chatter.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Does competitive cyclist beat the value on the bianchi?


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

doesn't look like it 2011 Bianchi Zurigo - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

XLNC said:


> Yep, love my Cronus. However, there's just something about those Italian bikes. They look like they're moving even though they're sitting still.
> 
> The thing I always point out when people compare Trek's cross bikes with other cross bikes, is the Treks come with a crown mounted brake stop which significantly helps with brake chatter.


yep and i love me the colors on that bike. I also like the looks of the trek. part of my likes having something you don't see out there all the time. but then again, partly for convenience the trek dealer (LBS) is 20 min away from me. If I ever have to go in for a problem it's more convenient then driving 40+ miles to the Bianchi dealer.


----------

